# Word Dokument-Splitter für Word 2013



## Ajkula (23. Juni 2015)

*Word Dokument-Splitter für Word 2013*

Ich suche einen Dokumentensplitter für Word 2013 der es mir erlaubt Worddokumente nach seitenzahl zu splitten. Also zB das aufteilen eines 600 Seiten langen dokuments auf sechs Dokumente zu je 100 Seiten.

Ich habe einige Programme ausprobiert, keines bietet beschriebene Funktion.

Hat Jemand eine Empfehlung für Mich?


----------



## Batze (23. Juni 2015)

Schon mal das getestet. KLICK


----------



## Ajkula (24. Juni 2015)

Ja, das funktioniert aber nicht mit Word 2013.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2015)

6 Dokumente nur? Mach das doch per Hand, dürfte schneller gehen, als hier stunden-/tagelang auf Antwort zu warten.


----------



## Ajkula (24. Juni 2015)

Ja wenn es so wäre!
Ich habe ja auch geschrieben: 



> Also zB das aufteilen eines 600 Seiten langen dokuments



Nur ein Beispiel!


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Juni 2015)

Sollen die Dokumente nach dem Aufteilen noch bearbeitet werden? Wenn nicht, wäre das Umwandeln in PDF eine Option. PDF-Splitter gibt es jedenfalls zu Hauf.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2015)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Ja wenn es so wäre!


Ach sorry , ich hab überlesen, daß es um _mehrere _Dokumente ging.
Ob man das mit Makros hinkriegt?


----------



## Ajkula (25. Juni 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Sollen die Dokumente nach dem Aufteilen noch bearbeitet werden? Wenn nicht, wäre das Umwandeln in PDF eine Option. PDF-Splitter gibt es jedenfalls zu Hauf.



Ja sollen sie, geht also nicht.


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ob man das mit Makros hinkriegt?


Hinkriegen tut man das auf jeden Fall, aber wenn man sich nicht ohnehin bereits mit VBA auskennt, ist der Aufwand nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Batze (25. Juni 2015)

Wenn es sowas nicht für Word gibt, also speziell Word 2013, schon mal daran gedacht das ganze in Open Office zu bearbeiten. Eventuell gibt es da ja so etwas, oder OO hat sowas eventuell schon On Board.


----------



## Ajkula (26. Juni 2015)

Oh, da müßt ich das Teil installieren, ich hab es ja nicht nebenbei drauf (früher ja...).
Mal sehen.


----------



## Ajkula (26. Juni 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Hinkriegen tut man das auf jeden Fall, aber wenn man sich nicht ohnehin bereits mit VBA auskennt, ist der Aufwand nicht zu unterschätzen.



Seit 1999 nicht mehr damit gearbeitet.
Wie fügt man im neuen Word solchen Code ein?


----------



## TrinityBlade (26. Juni 2015)

Die VBA-Umgebung erreichst du in Office mit der Tastenkombination Alt+F11. Alternativ kannst du auch über Datei -> Optionen ->Menüband anpassen den Reiter "Entwickleroptionen" einblenden, wo du eine entsprechende Schaltfläche findest.

Dieses Skript sollte einen recht guten Anfangspunkt bieten: VBA Express : Word - Split file into multiple documents using chosen delimiter and filename


----------

